# Quick trip



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a few hours between dropping off the kid and picking her up again. Managed a few fish. Bananas for scale.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

*bananas are bad*

How did you catch that with bananas on board?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fishy. I bring nanners on board all the time. If the day turns shitty, it sure as hell wasn't the fault of a little yellow fruit.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bananas are not allowed on the boat!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We found the bananas laying on the dock this morning when we launched. I would be willing to bet that a guest attempted to bring them on someone's boat and the captain said no way, no how. We picked them up and threw them in the cooler. Free food right? I'm not a superstitious person. I figured it would make for a good picture. We caught 3 on fly in about an hour, then ran offshore to look for bonito. Saw a ton of spanish and a turtle. Came home in time to get the squid.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice fish, very nice indeed, and on such a short trip. Kudos! Can you give a SBS on tying those 'nanner flies? I love big, bright, yellow flies. And if you don't mind a suggestion, I bet they would be even better tied with FlyLipps! Excellent job, thanks for the post.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice Going...................

Robin


----------

